# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Given and ounce of love and giving loads n loads of it in return.

## NInA

Kaisi bhale dost nay kaha tha mujhse ... *give her an ounce of love and she'll give loads n loads of it in return* 

Therefore, i'm here to share my love with members of DT. Many of my DT'z friends have given me their ouch of love and it meant so much to me that i just could not dare to let them down or leave DT. A lot of people say, none is gonna die even if you do leave DT. Probably few of you gonna be suspicious why i left and that's about it or just the heck of it very few of you gonna missh me around.

Now the point is ... i would like to dedicate something for very special members of DT; who have given me their love and affection and motivation to stay and cherish wonderful memories i've on DT.

I'll will start with Admin ji first... cuz as everybody knows ... I really like to crack him up  :Wink: 

*To Admin:*

Of all the searches I have made, you are the greatest find

No matter how bad are my jokes, you never mind

Comes so natural to me, with you I can easily unwind

Come on baby, cant u still read my mind.

To all the indications and the signs, you have turned blind

Just call my name, I am still standing behind

Step out of your world which is too confined

Do I need to tell again, that its all in your mind.

To me and to everyone I know, youve been so kind

Let your smile and laugh continue to serve the mankind.

*Fairy:*

Days are dark,and nights are gloom
There is a garden of flowers but never bloom,
People fight with their difficult phase
It seems as if they penetrated into Dark age

Where there is no presence of humanity
People lead virtual life of vanity,
They don't get way to go which side
As their problems are treading beside

Where everyone is confused
someone by other is abused,
Where human like a thing is used
As this gift of God is misused.

During this night there comes a RAY OF HOPE
Which gives people strength to cope,
It paved the path what they want to find
That was God inside their soul and mind.

*Endurer:*

People frm every walk of life
Envisage victory and strife
But at some point u find
Tardiness in ur life and mind
Your life stops and comes to an end
And u are in oblivion with nothing to fight for or defend
Anything may stimulate it
Personal loss or a jobles status maybe fit
But such a break from your daily buzz
Lets u rethink on your deed with not much fuss
then u realise that all those painstaking days
With pangs of emotion ,joy and anger has left u frail
Making u maudlin and in a state of enigma
U wail out unconsciously 'Oh Ma...'
Then u wonder y u were ever born
Is it to end up like this ,hopeless and forlorn???
U ponder over your contribution to the world
Then as u go deeper to the murky mind,u even question the existence of such a world
But human mind is often a monkey
It jumps and hops towards success and it's key
As guinea pigs we go on and on
thru the tedious cycle of life rite from the time we were born
We never know our way nor our destination
But man goes on with God as prime stimulation
Realise that life isn't constant dying and learn to honour fraternity
And indeed life is a "gift snatched frm eternity"

*Naila:*

A being breathing thoughtful breath,
A traveller between life and death
The reason firm, the temperate will,
Endurance, foresight, strength, and skill;
A perfect Woman, nobly plann'd
To warn, to comfort, and command;
And yet a Spirit still, and bright
With something of an angel light

PS: Not copying pasting it from the testimonial i wrote. But i have no other words to express my love towards u :hug2;

*Rahen:*

I fall and rise just to fall back again
The more I fall, the taller I stand again
Each day in darkness, I loose to gain
All I love ends in pain
I now walk to change my fate with fain
So the night now falls on my disdain
All I stand for will not be vain
Friends become foes like a traitor becomes a thane
I try to understand love but it is a difficult terrain
What more can I do but feel the strain
Would my words and legacy endure and sustain
It is something that tires my brain
Let me free; release me from this chain
The torment I face for my sacrifice is inhumane
My ambition tells me again and again
One chance to immortality and never again

*Manni*

Move on, Its not the end of the road,
Ice always slips
Fortune always flips

Carry your confidence and
Crush your defeat
Under your feet

Just a step ahead to make it right
Dont fall prey for your sight
Humans are born to fight

Never dare to say No
Rain drops hits the ground for sure
You gonna make it for clear

Keep it going,baby

Move on,Its not the end of the road,
As the sun rises
You gonna fix your price

So keep it going,baby
its all in your mind
Never dare to Wind(up)



*Quiet Whisper:*

What is in my heart
But a past I've long forgot.
A place not to visit
For all that I have lost.
I can't go forward,
I can't go back.
I'm stuck in the middle
With no way out.
I want to change what I've done .
But there's no time left
My life is almost done.
I want to say I'm sorry
Give me another chance.
But my breath is short,
And life almost done.
I wonder if they'll remember me,
The way I once was
Or will they soon forget
And leave me here alone.
With my last breath I say
I'm sorry for all I've done.
For now my life is over,
And life I have not won

*Omar:*

Broken heart with despair soul
Some were shy and some were bold
Little masters were they whole
Waiting someone's hand to hold

Midway of this cruel life
Like a puppet who were thrown
Parted as if chopped with knife
Dreaming of their family own

Let's go and read their heart
Gift of god they all,with charm
Make them your family part
Don't wait, just hold their arm

This is the right path to move on
Share your joy and your fun
A battle of sorrow you have won
You see, YOU are the happiest one.

*Friendlygal:*

God made the world with a heart full of love,
Then He looked down from Heaven above,

And saw that we all need a helping hand,
Someone to share with, who'll understand.

He made special people to see us through
The glad times and the sad times, too;

A person on whom we can always depend,
Someone we can call a friend.

God made friends so we'll carry a part
Of His perfect love in all our hearts

*GC:*

sometimes i feel i'm so lost,
and i dearly pay my error's cost.
everytime i think i found you,
then you disappear even further into the blue.

why do i have to live my life this way,
why do you hold, the words you want to say?
my heart here sits still like bitten by frost
coz without you my existence is "LOST"

Regards,

NInA Khan

----------


## Miss_Sweet

AwwwW :Big Grin:  Dats soooo sweet of u nina sweeetheart:hug2; 
thankoo :Big Grin: 
I love u so so so much:muah;

----------


## Fairy

Aww...Thanks for the lovely words Nina :giveflower;

Where are you going? ^o)

----------


## Endurer

Thank you :giveflower; aur mein cookie se endurer kab ban geya :@

----------


## friendlygal786

Wow, Nina this is so sweet of u :kissing:
Thank u 4 the lovely words, u really r a wonderfully sweet person
BLess u sis...and r u leaving??

----------


## NInA

awwwwwww no probs shweet hearts ... u deserve it ...

Coooooooooooookie ma janu brooooo .. :$ u knw the reason now .. dnt be mad shweetie.

Rahen n Friendlygal: Nahhh me not leaving anywhere .. me right here inshAllah. Bash control nai ho rahe the sentiments :$ lol

----------


## manni9

wow zaberdasst ninna mere paas alfaaz khatam ho gaye hain main iss waqt sirf  thanks hi keh sakoon ga so Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

> *Rahen:*
> 
> I fall and rise just to fall back again
> The more I fall, the taller I stand again
> Each day in darkness, I loose to gain
> All I love ends in pain
> I now walk to change my fate with fain
> So the night now falls on my disdain
> All I stand for will not be vain
> ...


ooo nina :givefl;...yeh sub parh kar meri nina kehti hain Thank you.:hug2;btw acha likh leti hain aap...waiting for some in original poetry section:biggrin: keep  on writing poems on any theme  :Big Grin:  Yeah be always in the protected shield of blessings by ALLAH ameen suma ameen..

----------


## NInA

*Manni* - awwwww thanko bhi kehne ki kia zaroorat thi. Hum samajhte hain appko app na bhi bolein kuch bhi hum samajh lete haina appko :biggrin::hug2;

*Rahen* - Appiiiiiiii :kissing: Yeh appke liye likhi gae hai..:hug2; I sure will share some work in Original Poetry section, when i'll start writing my own poetry :biggrin:

*PS: To members whom i'm dedicated all the poems above. All poems are for you and you induvidually. Which means, everything that is written is about you and for you.* 

Regards.

----------


## villies

woww Nina .. wat a lovely express :applaud;

----------


## spotlesssoul

That's so sweet of you siso  :Smile:  Khush rehiye hamesha:giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

> awwwwwww no probs shweet hearts ... u deserve it ...
> 
> Coooooooooooookie ma janu brooooo .. :$ u knw the reason now .. dnt be mad shweetie.
> 
> Rahen n Friendlygal: Nahhh me not leaving anywhere .. me right here inshAllah. Bash control nai ho rahe the sentiments :$ lol


awww..thats sweet and im glad u r stayin here sis :hug2;

----------


## imported_admin

Thats sweet. Thank you Nina.  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> *Manni* - awwwww thanko bhi kehne ki kia zaroorat thi. Hum samajhte hain appko app na bhi bolein kuch bhi hum samajh lete haina appko :biggrin::hug2;
> 
> *Rahen* - Appiiiiiiii :kissing: Yeh appke liye likhi gae hai..:hug2; I sure will share some work in Original Poetry section, when i'll start writing my own poetry :biggrin:
> 
> *PS: To members whom i'm dedicated all the poems above. All poems are for you and you induvidually. Which means, everything that is written is about you and for you.* 
> 
> Regards.


thanks :huglove:

----------

